# clutch engagement problems (still)



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

so i got the ls7 clutch, flywheel, pressure plate, new slave for the gto, tick adjustable clutch master cylinder, and the clutch wont engage. the clutch pedal is rock hard and takes a lot of pressure to push it to the floor. I can hear the springs in the slave move. i have bled the slave over and over again, with and without a remote bleeder. ive bought 2 slave cylinders thinking i could have bought a rotten one. the adjustable clutch master cylinder has a small pocket of air and ive tried to remove it but it doesn't move. it will start in a gear but wont come out of the gear. and will lunge forward. Any help would be awesome.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not a fan of replacing the master without the stock one being bad. The air in it will make it not work right. Did you measure for slave clearances?


----------



## Gto-noob (Nov 25, 2011)

the stock master was bad. and i did measure and i did not need a spacer for it. i just dropped in a stock clutch. gonna sell the ls7 clutch, flywheel and pressure plate. i fine with the stock 1 till i cam


----------

